# *** URS4 - Silicone Hose Set, Coolant - $315US Shipped ***



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

_Quote, originally posted by *Silicone Hose Set, Coolant, C4 AAN S4* »_
Complete 10-hose set for the C4 AAN S4, high quality reinforced silicone, the finest quality, will never need replacing.








*Available in black only.*


*PRICE = $315US SHIPPED**
Please send me a PM *when you are ready to order
Thanks


----------

